

Samuel L Jackson is going to record a 300 word monologue on Reddit - apancik
http://www.reddit.com/r/movies/comments/1f9x5y/im_samuel_l_jackson_and_ill_record_a_video_of_me/

======
adebelov
This is pretty awesome!!!

~~~
twiho
And it all aims towards a good cause!

